
Ex-Google Engineer: Glitch Blocking Websites Could Have Revealed Mysterious List - ycnews
https://www.mediaite.com/news/ex-google-engineer-says-glitch-blocking-websites-including-drudge-breitbart-could-have-revealed-a-mysterious-list/
======
DLA
I wish someone inside would leak this list so maybe this big tech’s political
bias and influence tactics would be on full display.

------
mellosouls
This is absolutely appalling, and really needs traction - clear censorship of
off-message websites by liberal tech employees with incredible power to
control access to news.

I'm damn sure this wasn't a brief glitch either.

